# Right size cage for a male mouse?



## yashlier (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm going to start make a list of supplies I will need to make cages so I can estimate the cost.
What I am having a hard time finding is what size Rubermaid storage container will be adequate for a adult male mouse. Does anyone know what size I should get?


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Dec 1, 2010)

I think it's a minimum of something like 12inches by 12inches, but I try to aim for a minimum of 15X15. A 10gallon tank is typically 12 inches by 24 inches. I've heard height doesn't matter much, but you want it tall enough to allow for a wheel.

For bins, I think a safe size is a 30 litre bin (I've got a nice sized one that seems to be about the same size as the 10gallon tank, and it was advertised as 32 litres) But remember that height is equated into the volume, and it's the floor space that matters most to a mouse. The one I've got is 13X15, height is 10 3/4 inches. I know people tend to prefer sizes closer to 60L for a group of female mice.

I have a couple of smaller ones (15L, or thereabouts) that I'm not entirely sure I'll use them as permanent housing. I'll need to find opinions or research to find out if it's too small a size. Maybe I'll use them as quarantine, or I can use them to bring home a large group of female mice (now that sounds like a good idea, just sprang to mind right now). Right now, one of them isn't finished, and the other one is holding nearly full with Orchard Grass, and with the side vents, it's making my room smell nice, lol


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Can you see the mice in these bins 
and tanks.I like too view My mice from eye level.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

You can get clear bins or colored. I recommend the clear ones for sure! I use a variety of plastic bins that can be stacked. Just watch out for the type of mesh that you use for the screen covers...some hardware mesh can cut their toes and they love to climb on it.


----------



## Vhendi (Feb 16, 2011)

Ooh, tagging on to the same topic as this question... since I've read that male mice are more territorial and need their own "space", would a 10 gallon tank be enough for 2 male mice? What about if there were 3, should the tank be upgraded to a 15 or 20 gallon? This is also assuming they are sibling males, and would be getting along.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

With males, it`s best to go for a large floor space but not break the cage up into multi floors or sections as this can cause territorial disputes. Never do full cage cleans with males (spot cleaning is better) as they like their own scent around. So wash wheels and accessories on rotation aswell. Keeping the harmony is essential! Even if they are brothers, there is no guarantee they will co-habit forever, so it`s always a good plan to have a spare cage/Tub at the ready incase any real fights break out. 

It`s lovely to have males stay together from the beginning though, so if you stick to these rules, you should`nt have too many problems, although males are trickier to keep together so always monitor their behaviour.


----------

